# Issue on Mitisbushi CT1447BW portable TV



## DeborahK (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi!

Not sure if you can help me actually as I am probably being just blonde.

I picked up an old portable mitisbushi TV the other month. All was going well until the other day when I lost all the channels, with the exception of channel 5. I have been all around the tuning and nothing will bring back the channels.

So anyone know about old portable TV's and can shed any light on this? What am I doing wrong? I am pushing all the tuning buttons to no avail............

But I would really like to be able to have more than channel 5 before xmas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

have you checked that the tv support 5.1


----------

